# Poor fall hunting conditions



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Jsut spent three days out south and west of Bismarck. All the way to Regent. I am glad that I go that way hunting because I enjoy being out there. If you want to fill out everytime you go out I would stay home. It is so dry it looks like heavy grazed pasture without the cow poop. Terrible. I do not know how the ranchers hold on. Everyone I talked to said the same thing. It is the worst that it has ever been. Most said I was welcome to hunt just do not be suprised at the bird numbers. I camped out. Three mornings and three nights not a single cackle. Still going that way this fall because I like the area and the people. Made a lot of friends in the last 15 years and birds are just a bonus.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Yeah, awhile back I started the thread BIRDS! Meaning they were all over the place. Now a month later I think times have changed. I haven't been out for a country drive for awhile but the drought has got to be taking its toll on the wildlife.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I think you guys are worrying too much....the pheasants have an uncanny way of finding water when they really need it. I've seen many roosters perched on the sides of stock tanks...some right in farm yards. Maybe a good place out there would be to set up a ground blind next to a stock tank in good pheasant country.

In fact I think I'll try that....how about a field blind and a couple of pheasant decoys?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

FH, I'll let you and Dan borrow my call.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

It would be easier hunting for us older guys.....sit-up...shoot....and have the dog retrieve. I really thnk we should try it out this year. I thnk it might work great in the fields in the Winter next to the sloughs. How many times have you driven by the same field, day after day and seen the pheasants using the same areas. Why not scout in the evening, set up the field blinds in the early morning and shoot-em when they come to feed. Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

FH, Why don't you and Dan become professional road hunters?

First get yourselves youth model shotguns. They come out the window easier. Then you must have a pickup extended cab works best for 2 guys a place for the cooler in the back seat. The hardest part is training that dog. Not only does he have to be able to be able to jump out of the back end and retrieve those birds for you. He has to stay in the box all night while your at the bar bragging. Best of luck


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've thought about that but it would be to close to being a guide! :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oooouuuuccccchhhh!!! :lol:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Like always FH I try and help you out and you have to come back hitting below the belt.  

"good one"


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, from my experiences, you shouldn't expect to be hearing too many birds calling in summer. Spring tends to be the good time.

I know when I was in Watford City for a weekend at Easter, I counted a rooster crow every five minutes. This weekend, I heard zero. But I think that is pretty standard as the roosters become less competitive for mates/territory after the breeding season.

So what you're not hearing might not be all that bad. Ever heard the saying "too hot to hoot?" It's probably true for crowing too!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

yep, all the birds in ND died last weekend in the 100+ heat. Every one stay home this fall, no need wasting the time and gas. Worst year we have ever experienced. Dang, going to miss upland hunting this fall, what will we do?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

They're thick in PEMBINA...must be all the water from the Red River.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Heard that Manitoba is offering one day licenses for all the pheasants that are pouring over the border by Pembina. Niche, Mountain, Hensal, Cavalier, Wallhala, and even as far south as Grafton should have a banner year. Make sure you reserve your hotel and campsites. Might let the overflow camping into some backyards in those small towns!

H2OfowlND


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm still offering my guiding services around Neche...G/O helped me lease out just about everything around there. Should be a GREAT season! :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:rollin: Langdon....go to Langdon!!! They are thick up there. Should be awesome. I have my hotel room booked. I'd get mine in a hurry if I were you!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> :rollin: Langdon....go to Langdon!!! They are thick up there. Should be awesome. I have my hotel room booked. I'd get mine in a hurry if I were you!!!


I called the Langdon Hotel...they are full already.. I'm trying Walhalla next..

Gosh I hope I find a spot with the word getting out... damn this internet anyways

Ryan


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

There are no birds. Gas is too expensive. Bird flu will be rampant. It'll be too hot for the dogs. There is no access. Recommend all stay home. The wife and I will take care of any requirements by the G&F for culling the depleted populations.

:wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I don't care how bad it is its still better than anything else I do!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Bob,

That is THE truth. :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Darn! And it was always so much fun counting the road hunters between Dak's place and the farm. Oh well. maybe my buddy from Bathgate will have a few extra to give away. Burl


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Ya

:lol:


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have relatives in the Minto/Warsaw area and they tell me that Pheasants are flying across the Red River from Oslo, Minnesota and they have never seen so many in the area. There is only one motel so make your reservations early.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It only takes one cold snap and the migration will bring the birds back to the Dakota's. It is natures way. From what I understand they don't fly back they run down the corn rows until they get to where they were born. They can run for miles in a day so the migration is over before it starts. One of those scissorbills told be this so it must be true! Just hope the farmers planted east west rows so they don't have to take a right hand turn and run to Manitoba!


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Probably not a lot of crowing going on in the summer. Spring crow counts for the Southwest I read were up 50% ?? which would indicate a good winter carry over. As far as the hatch ?? who knows.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=27327


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

After last night, a short drive and a walk, I'm not really worried about the bird numbers dropping much in the Neche area. :lol:


----------

